# Maple burl bowl



## Jonkou (Mar 8, 2021)

From my Where does the Burl Start series. It’s only 5” dia x 4” high x 1/8” thick with a round bottom. The biggest challenge was to get the interior sanded without bleeding.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65 (Mar 8, 2021)

Gorgeous piece of wood, and the form really highlights it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 8, 2021)

@ripjack13 notice the "without bleeding" part even though it is much grander than a pipe.

Awesome work braddah

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Tis but a flesh wound.....

Nicely done John. Lots of character in that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Mar 8, 2021)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 8, 2021)

Beautiful but I would probably chicken out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2021)

Beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2021)

Do I look at the wood, the skill, the finish.......what a great piece to pull all this together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2021)

Gorgeous bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 9, 2021)

Tony said:


> Gorgeous bowl!


Ask him what his avatar is called... go ahead... ask him...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm not biting on that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow John, that's beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 9, 2021)

That one really turned out nice. Pun intended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2021)

Without question, museum quality! Decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 10, 2021)

Beautiful! Must have been a little like sanding the inside of a hole saw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 10, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Beautiful! Must have been a little like sanding the inside of a hole saw


Good analogy Dave, hand sand at abt 250 rpm wearing gloves with the fingertips cut off, demands full concentration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 10, 2021)

Another beautiful piece John! @trc65 Tim nailed it; the combo of wood and form is a homerun!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 11, 2021)

Another nice one John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

